# Which Trolley jack do you use?



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm currently researching trolley jacks as mine doesn't seem to be up to the job of

A) lifting my 535D (2 tons total weight)
B) Getting underneath my missus Z4

I have narrowed my search down to these 3 - does anyone have any experience of either to hopefully sway my decision . All are low profile, aluminium with decent reviews - priced between £100-£120.

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/tja2...store=sgs_en&gclid=CPyY54G787sCFWmWtAodYgIAzQ

Liftmaster 2.5 Ton Aluminium Low Profile

Clarke Ctj2500qlg 2.5 Tonne Aluminium


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Whenever trolley jacks are mentioned Arcan always comes up. It is alloy and it is low profile. It is a 2 ton lift but then I am not trying to lift the whole car off the floor!

When I bought mine it was around the £120 delivered.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

i bought one of these SGS Low Profile 2 ton for my M3.

Great price, works a treat


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for that, just ordered the low profile jack for use on my fastback


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Whenever trolley jacks are mentioned Arcan always comes up. It is alloy and it is low profile. It is a 2 ton lift but then I am not trying to lift the whole car off the floor!
> 
> When I bought mine it was around the £120 delivered.


And as you post I'm checking this out :thumb: http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_8,cos_8.5,cos_8.6.1/107255 Arcan do get some very good reviews from what I've seen.

Dub - That's a decent price too! I have the next size down from that, unfortunately the area in which I'm raising the car isn't flat and so the wheels tend to get ruined very quickly, otherwise I'd definitely consider.


----------



## rossman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

SGS Do a decent group buy for - big advantage in that they are delivered direct to the orders.
They are great bits of kit see http://www.911uk.com/viewtopic.php?t=87626


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

I use the SGS low profile jack and axle stands, great piece of kit and well priced!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

dubstyle said:


> i bought one of these SGS Low Profile 2 ton for my M3.
> 
> Great price, works a treat


Cracking site that is thanks


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Clarkes 2.5T Alloy racing like jack. Nice and low as i have no sill clearance.
Barging on a vat off Sunday.


----------



## rossman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

SGS makes the clarke one


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Really? I didn't know that^


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Another for sgs!


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Not a fan of most Clarke stuff but those jacks are good.


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

There seems to be loads of Clarke's on Ebay selling for spares and repair, that has put me off them if I'm honest.

I think I'm now torn between the Arcan and the SGS. The SGS probably wins with its 2.5 ton handling versus the Arcan 1.8. The Arcan has a slightly lower stance at 89mm versus 100mm. Arcan also says it has 5 pumps versus the SGS duel pumps. However the SGS is quite a bit smaller... both come in at £120 delivered

(Porsche group buy no longer exists  )

You've got to love a bit of research

Also wondering how manoeuvrable a 24kg trolley jack would be as it'll be lifted from my shed prior to each use.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Remember that if you're only jacking up a corner, or even a side, at a time you don't need a mahoosive load rating for the jack. So whilst you're comparing 1.8t vs 2.5t. The difference isn't really going to matter much, unless you're jacking up something huuuuuge!!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Have one of these at home and my brother has a couple at the workshop, fully serviceable, excellent bit of kit. :thumb:

http://www.auto4.co.uk/Garage-Equipment-and-Tools/Jacks/010030--2-Ton-Compac-Trolley-Jack--010030


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

I was considering the lesser weight of the car due to pivoting, though I have needed to lift my 535 front end entirely on the odd occasion, whilst it was parked down hill - my thinking was going more towards the heavier one for longevity due to the extra stresses of an inclined driveway..


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Guys please dont laff...but seeing as i only have a golf tdi and it is parked on leval driveway would one of those halfords specials do?

Cheers


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Why not.... my crappy £20 '2 ton' Sealey would still be half decent had it not been twisted. Sure the seals aren't great on it now but it's served me well for about 3-4 years.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Just make sure you always use axel stands when using a jack too!


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

and wheel chocks 

I have a pair similar to these, far easier than sourcing/carrying bricks out everytime you jack the car up  http://toolstoday.co.uk/product/19017/draper-rubber-wheel-chocks?gclid=CL-VhLz287sCFTDMtAodwkMACg


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

As per this thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=327328

I went for this one

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/hydr...profile/tj3lp-low-profile-garage-trolley-jack

Can't speak highly enough of sgs also bought new axle stands and a creeper from them. Great service a so far seems great quality at a good price. :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Use these
















both from costco, the first is definately alot more stable and lifts more (3ton) but is very heavy if you need to lift it to get it on driveway

I bought the alu one as well for quick jobs when i don't want to lug the steel one out (it is proper hernia inducing heavy!)


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i use this one, although i bought it from costco last year a fair bit cheaper
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arcan-Professional-Aluminium-Trolley-Jack-1-8-tonne-low-profile-Service-Jack-/310534310458

i also have 2 arcan jack stands to match


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

This one from eBay - speedy-parts-5 - item number:290980289017
SUPER LOW 85MM 1.5 TON HEAVY DUTY CAR MECHANICS WORKSHOP RACE RALLY DRIFT JACK 
TWIN PISTONS DESIGN! TUV APPROVED! HEIGHT: 85-455MM!
:thumb:


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Eh, what about this one?
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=327772


----------

